# fuzzy death in my tads??? help



## trysbmx (Apr 4, 2013)

hello I was wondering if any one knew how to prevent or get rid of the mold that forms on the food. I loose at least a quarter of my tads to it when they go to eat the food the mold forms in there mouth and they die a few days later. I could use some real help thanks.

tyler


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You must be feeding too much. 

Also, what are you feeding? Are you using tadpole tea? How are you rearing your tadpoles?


----------



## trysbmx (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, zoo med aquatic frog & tadpole food and a few flies crawl in their water, yes I do use Indian almond leaves for the tea and java moss, and I have them in shot glasses filled 3/4 full in a clear rubermaid box with he top off.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Shot glasses? I'm thinking your water volume might be too small? Post a picture of the setup.


----------



## trysbmx (Apr 4, 2013)

ok about how much water should they be in?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Eh, they actually look fine I think. Here's how I set up mine:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/95997-hows-my-tad-container.html

I would advise to cut back on the food. Add like one pellet at a time; don't add another pellet until the first one has been eaten. And then progress to 2 pellets if 1 is being eaten too fast, and so on.

Also, do some water changes. ESPECIALLY if something's moldy. That means the water is fouled up, so you need to replace the water.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

It looks all right. I put little food for tads, very very little, and I change water (tadpole tea) about three hours later.


----------



## trysbmx (Apr 4, 2013)

ok thanks ill try that and see how much better it gets thanks for the advice.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

and I also try to suck up some of the detrius/food remains every few days using a small syringe...and top off the using distilled water since our well had stuff in it I don't want the tads to have.. I am a total greenhorn to all this and admit it...


----------



## trysbmx (Apr 4, 2013)

ok ill try to remove and top of the water, sounds like it will help thanks


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I try to suck up some of the excess stuff that has settled to the bottom, figuring it is probably tadpole poop and uneaten food...then...then top off the water level--so whatever junk is taken out reduces the chance for nasty things to happen to the food, etc.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I use 16oz mason jars. I put spirilla ,a piece of almond leaf and frog moss from NE herps and fill about half way up with distilled water. I feed a mixture of tad bites ,spirilla and fish flakes once every 3 days. Once the tads get about a month old I fill the jars 3 quarters of the way up. I never do a water change and just top off with distilled water. This has worked great for me for the last year and has very little maintenance.


----------

